# Vibration Therapy



## mhoward@myhjc.com (Apr 6, 2011)

My doc and I are having trouble finding a code for vibration therapy. I'm in a chiropractic office. The only codes we can come up with are unlisted procedure codes (such as 97139 or 97039). The vibration therapy I'm talking about is by a vibration platform, does not require constant attendance, and is not a manual therapy. Anyone have any ideas to what code I might be able to use? 
Thanks!


----------



## karen57 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think 97139 would be the code, but be aware that some payers consider vibration therapy to be investigational and not reimbursable.

Karen


----------

